
Why most financial calculator apps suck? - stealthmodeclan
Literally, so hard to visualize things. Difficult UX. If i was that kind of savant, I wouldn&#x27;t need a calculator.
======
Fsp2WFuH
Because the input variables are so different depending on your personal
circumstances. Depending on how clever you accountant/tax professional is, you
could be paying a very different amount in taxes/interest.

I might have misunderstood your question, as you didn't say which apps and how
they suck. Then you start talking about UI and I get lost.

------
hemantv
I have tried to build something simplier at Goodly

www.goodlyapp.com/calculator

------
edimaudo
What visualizations are not available?

